# Tajima or SWF



## whyman34 (Nov 3, 2008)

Purchasing a single head embroidery machine and looking at the Tajima TFMX and the SWF E-T1501. I'm totally new to all of this and looking for any feed back on either machine. I've been quoted pretty close to the same price. The Tajima looks like a better machine but doesn't come with near the about of "extras" as what the SWF comes with. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

tajima!!! more expensive, better tech support, better machine. i have had my 4 hear for nearly 12 years and never had a problem


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Julie,
Jamie is right on here. Tajima is a far better machine and stitches better too. SWF does have good online support, but Tajima is by far the best for a start up. I own Barudans and Brothers, but I've been doing this for years now. SWF support is broken down into east and west and there is a lot of difference between the two. I think you'll have far less trouble with the Tajima. I just bought the newest Barudan, and while it is a terrific machine, I couldn't recommend it to a newbie.


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have an SWF 1501C. I have had it for 2 1/2 years now. Until recently I would have told you to go for the SWF, but I have just started having mechanical problems with mine and not completely happy with the machine. Check into the service and how they handle calls and warranty work. Ask to talk to current customers and see if they are happy with the service they receive.


----------



## whyman34 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for all your input. It's tough decision to make!! Spend more money now or later?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I've heard really great things about both machines. I have a Barudan myself, but was close to getting a Tajima. One of the factos that helped me make a decision aside from quality, cost, and service....was location and training. 

Since I'm in Ohio, both Barudan and Tajima are about an hour away from me (on the same street no less). So as far as service, parts, and training...I'm not that far a way. Especially since I'm a hands on person.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Machine and software training are very important should definitely factor into your decision. Both Tajima and SWF have online groups that you can join to get support. I purchased a Tajima 6 years ago and haven't regretted that decision. It runs 8 - 10 hours at least five days a week. It had one minor repair (bent picker) caused by operator error. I considered SWF. The training was great but the machines didn't seem to run as smoothly and the quality of the stitching didn't seem to be as good. 

What "extras" does the SWF have? Are these features you'll use?


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

SWF all the way. Tajima your paying way to much for no better of a machine or support. Will have to say support and your local dealer makes a big difference. Do your research and check out reviews on the dealer not only the machine. Check the area out and see what other people think of their support. Where we are located the support cannot be any better. Parts next day and have no problem walking us through any kind of problem. Sew out quality on both machines are top notch. Most people that shoot down SWF have never owned one or only seen them run in a show. We have a shop full of them and would never turn back. And no I dont work for SWF....


----------



## ucandog (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had the compact swf 1501 c for two years now. The packages they offer now are much better then when i bought, around 10K for the machine, hoops, start up stuff and better software than what they offered in the past. Support is ok, need to be a do it yourselfer when u get into this business, it is a mechanical beast after all. My only complaint really was the quality of software. I wish they would have provided what an embroider needs from the get go. maybe the new software does, like the ability to convert satin to fill, alter designs, convert designs from clip art etc. happy with the machine and the quality of stitches.


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

I vote for Tajima . I used SWF, Barudan and Tajima but Tajima is the best


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

i RECENTLY PURCHASED AN SWF AND AT FIRST I STRUGGLED WITH THE SOFTWARE THAT THEY PROVIDE. THE BOOK WASNT WELL WRITTEN AND HARD TO FOLLOW ALONG. BUT AFTER ATTENDING 5 DAYS OF TRAINING AT THE TAMPA LOCATION, I AM SATISFIED WITH THE SOFTWARE. IN MY PACKAGE WAS DESIGN MAXX8.0 AND NOW THEY HAVE UPGRADED TO 9.0. THERE ARE ALSO SO MANY COOL FEATURES LIKE THEIR CAP DRIVER IS SOO EASY, IT IS ATTACHED LIKE ANY OTHER HOOP...IT'S AWESOME! NO SCREWS TO LOOSEN OR TIGHTED! ALSO, THE RESOURCE MATERIAL/MANUALS THAT IS GIVEN AT THE TRAINING IS FAR MORE SUPERIOR THAN THE MANUFACTURERS BOOK! I WONT SAY THAT SWF IS THE GREATEST, BUT YOU WILL GET YOUR MONEY'S WORTH!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm an SWF fan..... E-U1501 here.....the machine has not had a single issue since the tech came out and set it up.There was an out of the box glitch...but repaired in 5 minutes.....I bought my software...DRAWings from Corel...everything they offered was CRAP.....anyways....I'm typin this sittin next to it...since it's Xmas rush it has been running 24/7 for 3 weeks straight....every 3 hours couple drops pf oil...lil dusting and back at it....I'm running jacket backs at 820 rpm....no loops...breaks or disasters......oppsss...gotta run...bobbins out....lol


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Tajima is by far the best .. . we run a on head and a four head . . . best suport.


----------



## Jihunco (Feb 17, 2012)

i will go for Tajima.. that is best bet.. it is more expensive.. but, there is more parts to with if you need to fix it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Jihunco said:


> i will go for Tajima.. that is best bet.. it is more expensive.. but, there is more parts to with if you need to fix it.


Hopefully they made their decision by now, since this a post from 2008.


----------



## sutures (Aug 28, 2012)

i know this is an old post-however-hoping someone out there can help me with an SWF problem. my machine had a trim error in the middle of a design and when i pushed the set button to try to fix, i reset entire design back to zero. problem is: hoop does not go back to start position and i don't know if there is a way to get back to 'center' which is not actually center. From there, i can float back to stitch number where i left off to finish project!! if anyone needs more explaining and thinks they can help - please do!!!
thank you
Ruby


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Assuming you have the LCD panel on your machine, hit the EMBCALL button bottom left - that should reset back to the beginning of the design and move the pantogram back to it's original start position. Then float forward to where you want to resume from...


----------



## sutures (Aug 28, 2012)

I am just reading these posts for the first time ever..and from 2008 or 1990...it's still helping! don't be afraid to answer an old post...it may help someone new!


----------



## viclee18 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tajima and SWF are no doubt the best for the buck. Tajima is more expensive, but in terms of quality and production they produce just about the same. I know a little about their history, and it turns out they run on similar technology and mechanical parts as well. When people complain about machines breaking down, this is always possible with any machine...but SWF machines come with a 7 year warranty and this usually takes care of itself. A huge factor to consider is where their techs are and how quickly you can get parts based on your location.


----------

